# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  spese di costituzione e studi di settore

## arual13

Le spese di costituzione vanno indicate nel totale del valore dei beni strumentali nello studio di settore SG99U per una societò snc?

----------


## Patty76

> Le spese di costituzione vanno indicate nel totale del valore dei beni strumentali nello studio di settore SG99U per una societò snc?

  No, non vanno indicate!  :Smile:

----------


## Robi

Posso dissentire Patty?  :Embarrassment: 
Gli unici costi che non vanno inseriti è l'*avviamento* il resto tutto!!!

----------


## bea69

concordo con roby

----------


## Patty76

> Posso dissentire Patty? 
> Gli unici costi che non vanno inseriti è l'*avviamento* il resto tutto!!!

  Come no! 
Però se è così...negli anni passati allo studio dove lavoravo mi hanno sempre detto una cosa non giusta... :EEK!:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Posso dissentire Patty? 
> Gli unici costi che non vanno inseriti è l'*avviamento* il resto tutto!!!

   
Ma come .... oggi Patty fa il compleanno ... e tu dissenti ???  :Frown:  
E allora io dissento da te !  :Big Grin: 
In base alle istruzioni, vanno i beni strumentali materiali ed immateriali, quindi escluse le cosiddette spese pluriennali, di cui i costi di impianto e di ampliamento sono parte. 
Quindi ha ragione la povera piccola Patty !!

----------


## Patty76

> Ma come .... oggi Patty fa il compleanno ... e tu dissenti ???  
> E allora io dissento da te ! 
> In base alle istruzioni, vanno i beni strumentali materiali ed immateriali, quindi escluse le cosiddette spese pluriennali, di cui i costi di impianto e di ampliamento sono parte. 
> Quindi ha ragione la povera piccola Patty !!

  
Fiuuu.... 
Meno male!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

